
A Wild Way to Save the Planet - wallflower
https://newrepublic.com/article/130791/wild-way-save-planet
======
eggy
Interesting, but the first thing I thought of is do they really think they can
convince or impose the relocation of all humans who live in the same area as
the sun shines on, or half the sphere? After all, when rising tides are
discussed, there are populations whom do not want to move even while thinking
about the impending changes to their lives.

------
capt_hotpants
I like it a lot. But in no way is this a brand new idea as stated in the
article.

One reason that I like it, is that I've been peddling the "half the earth
should belong to nature" idea for a couple of years now. Not sure where I
picked it up originally though. Probably an article linked from HN.

------
known
Just drop a
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermobaric_weapon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermobaric_weapon)
in Antarctic Ice Sheets. You'll REBOOT the planet.

